# Did you have any lasting, long term effects of having a Vaginal Birth?



## MoonLove

I am 28 weeks pregnant with my second child after having an emergency c-section 3 years ago with my first.

I am now at the decision making stage, i can easily have an elective c-section again but i cannot shake the feeling of wanting a succesful vaginal birth. I was 10cm dilated with my first, but she was stuck in an awful position. I am trying to gather as much information as i can about both options.

I know what it is like to have a c-section, my recovery was particularly difficult, i struggled hugely in the short term aftermath, but long term i was left with no problems. The only thing i was really left with that i did not like was the way my belly sat upon my scar, i didn't have an overhang thankfully, but i do fear massively that a second c-section would cause my belly to flop and hang over my reopened scar. I am utterly terrified of it and honestly it is a huge reason for me wanting to try a VBAC.

I am SO SO frightened of that feeling of not being able to move again. I could not walk or lay down, and this time round i have a three year old to look after as well. How i would love to be up and walking around a few hours after birth like some women say!

Please share your long term effects of having a vaginal birth. I am frightened of things like bladder weakness from pushing being something to suffer with long term, and i am scared of having a tear and it essentially 'ruining' my vagina. I have so many fears, some may seem superficial but they are the things holding me back from choosing to attempt VBAC over a c-section, which i am familiar with. I want to know the honest truth of it. I was so close to a vaginal birth, i got to 10cm with gas and air and if i could do it again and know my baby wasn't at any risk of getting stuck, i would go for it, but there's so much holding me back.


My husband is saying do an elective because we can know the date, arrange childcare for my daughter and there isn't the obvious risk of VBAC not working and having another traumatic emergency c-sec again. I would adore so much to have a vaginal birth, to wait on labour starting again and to have a wholly positive experience that i missed out on with my first labour.


I am so uncertain :cry:


----------



## sarah34

6 months on for me and the only effects i still have from vaginal birth is not my vagina! Lol i ended up with an episiotomy and ventouse delivery, i did have a slight tear but my scar from the epi is very neat and hardly noticeable! Its a tiny bit sensitive during sex but not too bad. I did have an achy feeling in my urethra for about 8 weeks after but i think that was trauma from 2 catheters! 

The worse bit for me is my bottom! I have had a fissure since my lo was born that heals and comes back, very painful! 

Everyone is different tho, i didnt find my recovery that bad, only slightly uncomfortable after a few days when everything began healing. I healed relatively quickly too. I would chose a vaginal delivery over a c section personally! Xxxx


----------



## Snufkin

The only long term effect I had from my vaginal birth 2 years ago is my daughter! ;) it was quite a messy birth, ended up with an episiotomy and forceps, and then my stitches opened up a few days after and the wound was gaping slightly. They didn't re-stitch and said it'll just take a bit longer to heal. I do have a scar, but it's barely visible and I can't feel it at all. OH says everything looks and feels the same to him. 

Generally you'll have a longer/harder recovery after a c-section, so if your OB says you're a good candidate for a VBAC, I'd go for that. You will be sore and tender for a few weeks after a vaginal birth, but in my opinion the benefits far outweigh the risks for both you and baby.


----------



## RaspberryK

As snufkin says the only lasting effect is ny toddler. 
My recovery was amazing, had a 26 hour labour with no pain relief, was in hospital a grand total of 3 hours as he arrived within about half an hour of getting there. 
He was 10lb3oz, I had no tears or stitches and it wasn't painful afterwards. 
I put a lot of that down to labouring in a birth pool although I think looking back I wasn't in there for the last few hours anyway but I was in the shower so who knows. 
Xx


----------



## teal

I had an awful experience. Emergency forceps with no pain relief. Episiotomy and a seperate 4th degree tear. Mild uterine prolapse, I could feel my uterus slipping in and out of place, I had to see a physiotherapist. I had a follow up with a consultant who advised any future babies should be delivered via c section because of the damage done. It took over a year before I felt ok-ish again. My birth experience definitely contributed to PPD.


----------



## the why bird

My VBAC was fantastic.

I did have an episiotomy but within two weeks felt no pain whatsoever. There is a hairline scar there now but otherwise my vagina feels normal to both me and my husband. Absolutely no problems with incontinence which was my biggest fear (then again I never wet myself during pregnancy either so it might just be the way some people are made).

My circumstances are similar to yours in that I got to 10cm no problem first time round and baby got stuck in a weird position - they didn't want to risk ventouse because they thought that her head might come out and her body would get stuck because of her position. So I knew I was capable of labouring just fine and apparently this greatly increases your odds of a VBAC. I was torn too but I am so glad I did it now. What helped me decide was that the doctor said 'If you were my relative, I'd want you to have a VBAC'.

Best part about it - I got to go home just 4 hours after delivery. I said goodbye to my daughter when she went to nursery that morning, and was home with the baby to put her to bed that night. 

Long term no problems - I did get a hemorrhoid from pushing which took about 2 months to resolve but it wasn't a bad one and didn't really bother me. I've heard once you've had them once, they're likely to happen again in later life but since more than 50% of people get them anyway at some point, I don't think that counts as a long term problem.

I've only had one section but I do have the dreaded overhang, and a pretty big numb patch so again, might depend more on your skin than anything. I also had a twin-sized bump first time so I think the overstretch contributed.

Good luck and I hope you get a good birth whatever you pick.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have no long term effects. Im 3 days pp from my third i feel amazing! 

I cant comment on from a view of ive been through it but i see section was major op so that vs no op id take the vbac option.


----------



## Eleanor ace

No lasting effects from either of my vaginal deliveries. With my 1st I had a 3rd degree tear and it healed quickly, I was up and about the next day once the spinal from surgery wore off. No noticable difference to my vagina. My 2nd I was up about an hour after birth, once I'd delivered the placenta and had skin to skin with my DD. She was a shoulder dystocia delivery but I only got small tears, no stitches and again no noticable difference to my vagina, no lasting pain or anything.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Had a small episiotomy and a few stitches. After a couple of months I felt completely back to normal.


----------



## NDH

Pelvic Floor instability is caused as much by pregnancy as vaginal delivery. I know a few c-section mamas who didn't go into labour at all even whose pelvic floors are shot, so a repeat cesarean doesn't necessarily mean you'll avoid that possibility.

If you do decide to vbac there are heaps of things you can do to work on having bub positioned optimally leading up to the birth which would certainly give you a much more chance of success. There are also ways to avoid the risks of tearing if that's one of your main concerns.


----------



## SarahBear

I don't have time to read your whole post right now but want to say that c-sections put both you and the baby at a higher risk of complications. The risk of those complications increases with each c-section. It also puts your child at higher risk of things like asthma and allergies. It was designed as an emergency intervention. I wouldn't listen to your husband about how to have the baby. He's not the one who would have to endure major invasive abdominal surgery and have to recover from it.

In terms of the question in the title of your post, no. The "long term effect" is that I have a child. Things were swollen and bulging for a bit, but everything bounced back. I also couldn't tell when I had to pee for a bit. I just went every hour and the feeling came back.


----------



## purplecupcake

Not a single longterm or short term issue for that matter. I was back to normal after 3 weeks. Only needed one stitch.

Bladder problems are caused from pregnancy in general, not vaginal delivery.

Our bodies were made to do this...they are made to go back to normal.


----------



## nikkchikk

I had no issue at all with mine.

I would like to make sure you are not sucked into the trap of thinking natural birth is a right of passage and is somehow superior. If I was in your shoes, I would choose the familiar route (c-sec). 

The ultimate success of motherhood is raising a child to be an asset to society. Last time I checked, method of delivery doesn't determine a damn thing about who your kid is when they grow up! 

Whatever decision you make about your delivery, just know you are not giving up anything by choosing one over the other!!


----------



## NDH

nikkchikk said:


> I had no issue at all with mine.
> 
> I would like to make sure you are not sucked into the trap of thinking natural birth is a right of passage and is somehow superior. If I was in your shoes, I would choose the familiar route (c-sec).
> 
> The ultimate success of motherhood is raising a child to be an asset to society. Last time I checked, method of delivery doesn't determine a damn thing about who your kid is when they grow up!
> 
> Whatever decision you make about your delivery, just know you are not giving up anything by choosing one over the other!!

Actually there is mounting evidence that indicates that how we are born *does* matter. There's a fascinating documentary that came put a few months back called Microbirth that looks in depth at the symbiotic relationship we have with our biome (the bacteria that live in and on us). By examining remote tribal peoples gut bacteria and comparing it to ours in the west we have lost approximately 1/3 of our biome, and babies born by c section or to moms on antibiotics have far fewer strains of bacteria than babies born vaginally.
During labour the gut bacteria all swarm to the vagina and the baby is 'seeded' with these bacteria at birth which helps their bodies recognise early which bacteria are helpful and harmful. 
The full findings of this massive study haven't been published yet as its still ongoing but the preliminary findings shoe huge implications for our overall health as a society.

I don't believe that any woman should ever feel shame or failure for the way her child is born, absolutely not. But I believe women need to be made aware of the full facts, and the overall birth culture needs a massive overhaul


----------



## sevenofnine

My recovery was great, I never even took an Advil. No long term effects!


----------



## nikkchikk

> Actually there is mounting evidence that indicates that how we are born *does* matter. There's a fascinating documentary that came put a few months back called Microbirth that looks in depth at the symbiotic relationship we have with our biome (the bacteria that live in and on us). By examining remote tribal peoples gut bacteria and comparing it to ours in the west we have lost approximately 1/3 of our biome, and babies born by c section or to moms on antibiotics have far fewer strains of bacteria than babies born vaginally.
> During labour the gut bacteria all swarm to the vagina and the baby is 'seeded' with these bacteria at birth which helps their bodies recognise early which bacteria are helpful and harmful.
> The full findings of this massive study haven't been published yet as its still ongoing but the preliminary findings shoe huge implications for our overall health as a society.
> 
> I don't believe that any woman should ever feel shame or failure for the way her child is born, absolutely not. But I believe women need to be made aware of the full facts, and the overall birth culture needs a massive overhaul

I'll agree that every effort for knowledge should be pursued by a mom-to-be. Birth classes were an eye opener for my husband and I. Overall I felt like I was making good decisions based on what I learned and my labor was awesome! I think knowing helps you overcome the fear of the unknown, but who can tell. 

I'm not a scientist/researcher, but I always wonder about the validity of a study comparing VASTLY different people/cultures. It would appear that MANY different factors (lifestyles/diet/environment) would skewer the results. So I'll take that with a few grains of salt. 

Sigh. As much as some women *say* they aren't being judgey about birth choices, I feel like a lot of it is backhanded (not saying you are!). "Oh, so sorry you had a c-sec, BUT maybe if you would have *x* when you were in the third tri, or *x* when you were in labor, you could have been natural!" I've seen first hand what this does to the psyche of a woman who has just had a labor that she doesn't think is ideal because it's been drilled into her brain that delivering natural is a right of passage (FYI, it's not). I think every effort should be made to try natural birth, but I don't think it's beneficial to have a nagging voice in your head saying 'If you don't almost kill yourself trying to push that baby out of your vagina, you aren't a good mother!" 

I think the best solution would be to have FREE, well rounded, birth classes, showing the benefits and situations when one type of delivery is preferred over the other WITHOUT THE GUILT TRIP.


----------



## purplecupcake

nikkchikk said:


> Actually there is mounting evidence that indicates that how we are born *does* matter. There's a fascinating documentary that came put a few months back called Microbirth that looks in depth at the symbiotic relationship we have with our biome (the bacteria that live in and on us). By examining remote tribal peoples gut bacteria and comparing it to ours in the west we have lost approximately 1/3 of our biome, and babies born by c section or to moms on antibiotics have far fewer strains of bacteria than babies born vaginally.
> During labour the gut bacteria all swarm to the vagina and the baby is 'seeded' with these bacteria at birth which helps their bodies recognise early which bacteria are helpful and harmful.
> The full findings of this massive study haven't been published yet as its still ongoing but the preliminary findings shoe huge implications for our overall health as a society.
> 
> I don't believe that any woman should ever feel shame or failure for the way her child is born, absolutely not. But I believe women need to be made aware of the full facts, and the overall birth culture needs a massive overhaul
> 
> I'll agree that every effort for knowledge should be pursued by a mom-to-be. Birth classes were an eye opener for my husband and I. Overall I felt like I was making good decisions based on what I learned and my labor was awesome! My best friends husband didn't think classes were necessary (and expensive), so she went in to her labor with a complete lack of knowledge and her labor was not ideal. I think knowing helps you overcome the fear of the unknown, but who can tell.
> 
> I'm not a scientist/researcher, but I always wonder about the validity of a study comparing VASTLY different people/cultures. It would appear that MANY different factors (lifestyles/diet/environment) would skewer the results. So I'll take that with a few grains of salt.
> 
> Sigh. As much as some women *say* they aren't being judgey about birth choices, I feel like a lot of it is backhanded (not saying you are!). "Oh, so sorry you had a c-sec, BUT maybe if you would have *x* when you were in the third tri, or *x* when you were in labor, you could have been natural!" I've seen first hand what this does to the psyche of a woman who has just had a labor that she doesn't think is ideal because it's been drilled into her brain that *delivering natural is a right of passage (FYI, it's not)*. I think every effort should be made to try natural birth, but I don't think it's beneficial to have a nagging voice in your head saying 'If you don't almost kill yourself trying to push that baby out of your vagina, you aren't a good mother!"
> 
> I think the best solution would be to have FREE, well rounded, birth classes, showing the benefits and situations when one type of delivery is preferred over the other WITHOUT THE GUILT TRIP.Click to expand...

That's an opinion, not a fact. For many women, myself included, having a natural birth is very much a right of passage. I would have been heartbroken if my labor and delivery didn't go as it did. I wouldn't have been able to have delayed cord clamping, immediate skin to skin, or immediate nursing. I wouldn't have been able to touch his head as he crowned...I wouldn't have been able to be the FIRST person to touch my son. Maybe these things aren't important to all women, and that's ok. But to many the act of giving birth is much more than "getting the baby out", it's a spiritual and primal act that carries much importance.

I think it's absolutely amazing that I was able to give birth to my son without so much as an IV in my arm. It is one of my greatest accomplishments, and you bet your ass I'm proud of it! I think every woman should be able to feel like that if she wants to and is able to. I don't understand why so many people say things like "there's no medal at the end of a natural birth" or whatever. There's often no medal for a person completing their first marathon, does that mean they shouldn't be proud and empowered by their feat? Is completing a marathon the same thing as running a mile then hopping in a car for the rest?


Anyways, OP, if a VBAC is an option for you and you feel like its a good choice for you, go for it! I don't think you will be disappointed if you have a successful VBAC, and if you end up with another c-section, so be it.


----------



## RaspberryK

I agree with purplecupcake on thie above. 

I'd like to add it isn't everyone else making you feel guilty, that's your own feelings.
And yes probably in a lot of situations c section IS avoidable! 

Xx


----------



## nikkchikk

It's sad that some women have the opinion that there is only one way to feel empowered in labor and delivery.......

Any first timers reading this, get educated, have a plan, and know that your plans might change depending on whats safe for you and baby. You do NOT have to have an unmedicated birth to make delivery a pleasant experience.


----------



## purplecupcake

nikkchikk said:


> It's sad that some women have the opinion that there is only one way to feel empowered in labor and delivery.......
> 
> Any first timers reading this, get educated, have a plan, and know that your plans might change depending on whats safe for you and baby. You do NOT have to have an unmedicated birth to make delivery a pleasant experience.

I didn't say that...if someone is happy with their c-section or epidural or induction and feels empowered by it, I really couldn't care less...great for them! For me, personally, I felt absolutely over the moon that I got to experience the same birth experience of every other animal on the planet, and humans that existed before pain management did. That was important to me. If someone else enjoys their birth, regardless of how it happened, I am happy for them. Not sure why you're so defensive.


----------



## sethsmummy

I have to admit i had awful after effects from my vaginal but it was such a bodge job its almost laughable almost 5 years down the line. I had severe pains for 3 years afterwards and still get some now... toilet problems from both ends, couldnt have sex for severe pain (still is very painful sometimes). 

I got to 10 and baby got stuck also... id had around 5 catheters placed and removed throughout... stuck on the bed.. lord knows just how many internal examinations which were extremely painful PLUS more for them attaching clip to babies head. I then was taken to theatre, had an epesiotomy and then failed Vountouse. he was born via forecep but i was pulled down the bed as they did it.. they damaged me and they damaged my son. 


BUT even after all that ( I did have an elective section with ds2 due to fear) i really really want a VBAC this time round :D And have been told i have really good chance of success even though ds1 got stuck. Im going to give it my all and am already taking RLT and EPO to try and make my chances better :D Ill be induced around 38 weeks due to GD so am giving myself all the headstart i can get xx


----------



## Perplexed

No lasting effects with my vaginal delivery.

I reached 7cm then requested epidural. By the time I was administered that, I started feeling pressures and the urge to push. Had an episiotomy and stitches. 

Due to the catheter I didn't pee till the next day, but I don't remember it burning or anything. My stitches hurt for maybe a week. Some women say that their first bowel movement pp hurt but I don't recall honestly. Sometime pp I did get constipated and bled with bm but it was a hydration issue and not due to vaginal labor. 

Dtd hurt and we first tried 8 wks pp. Maybe 10 or 12 wks pp was okay again. If anything presses very hard where the stitches were I would get sensitive...but I do wonder if it's more psychological rather than physical. Just me remembering the pain of when the stitches were healing. They have healed 100%.


----------



## Betheney

I had straightforward vaginal births with no assistance, no tearing and no lasting effects. Gas and air and pethadine with the first and absolutely nothing with the second. I was out of bed minutes after delivering the placenta and showering straight away.


----------



## nikkchikk

Betheney said:


> I had straightforward vaginal births with no assistance, no tearing and no lasting effects. Gas and air and pethadine with the first and absolutely nothing with the second. I was out of bed minutes after delivering the placenta and showering straight away.

One of the reasons I would choose not to have an epidural; so I could get up and move right away!!


----------



## BunnyN

I had a natural drug free home birth. I am proud of it. I am sure I would not have gotten it without being well prepared and determined. It was also hard work :). I loved the feeling of pushing, it was very empowering. I loved the feeling of the actual birth, feeling the head and then shoulders being born. Those first mins of skin to skin contact were amazing. I hope I get to do the same again this time. Of course things can change and you sometimes have to adapt. Many women have lovely birth experiences with an epidural or cs. Sometimes women have a disapointing or traumatic birth experience but that doesn't mean they failed. I think its women who get through a traumatic birth and hard recovery that are the bravest. At the end of the day we are glad if LO and mother are healthy in the end but it never hurts to try and have the best experience you can.

I had no pain after birth, just a bit of discomfort for a few days. I was up and walking straight away, but the MW did advise me to take it easy and have a lot of bedrest for the first days as I bled quite a lot after the baby was born. I had a small tear in my labia which was stitched but the stitches pulled out so has left me with a tear. The MW said I could have it repaired but it honestly doesn't bother me. Other than that in general I do feel a little different down there but nothing life changing. For the first week or so after it was very puffy and flappy looking, lol, but that did 'bounce back' more or less :). My bleeding slowed after a few days and stopped after 2 weeks. We had sex again just after 2 weeks and it was pretty good, just had to take it a little slow. The only thing I really don't like is a little flap of extra skin I seem to have been left with at my bum. I think it was because I had haemoriods during pushing and it stretched the skin a bit. Again if it bothered me too much it could probably be repaired. I have no big problems with bladder control or anything like that. My bladder may not be quite what it ).


----------



## BunnyN

Sorry, double post, was trying to finish my sentance from the last post... my blader may not be quite what it was but I think that has more to do with two pregnancies with only a years gap between.


----------



## Srrme

I have no lasting effects. I tore 4 times and was cut, but it all healed fine and it doesn't look or feel any different than before.


----------



## MoonLove

These replies have been wonderfully helpful. Thank you so much, i feel so much more at ease :hugs:

Another question i'd like to ask in here - Did you experience intial loss of bladder control, straight after baby was born? I think i recall from when i was first pregnant, stories of women not being able to control their bladders due to the shot muscles in the intial first few days. Does that wear off?

With my c-sec, i just couldn't feel my bits and i'd just sit on the toilet until i could hear that i had finished, but i didn't have any accidents. I want to know whether to expect it with a vaginal birth.

Thank you!


----------



## BunnyN

My bladder control was better pretty much straight after birth than it had been at the end of pregnancy. Infact I can remember it being a relief not to have to worry about coughing and sneezing anymore. It improved a bit more in the couple of months after. My bladder control has never been quite as good as it was before pregnancy. I noticed it at the begining of this pregnancy when I spent a lot of time throwing up violently over the toilet which made me wee myself too (not glamorus, lol). On a day to day basis its not an issue though. I'm not sure how much of it had to do with a vagingal birth and how much was just pregnancy. It can't help that I had less than a years gap between pregnancies. Doing exercices to strengthen it would probably help too, which I haven't been very good about.


----------



## purplecupcake

Nope. Right after giving birth, within an hour, I felt I had to pee and was able to get up and go. I can hold it for 4-5 hours now which might be my favorite part about not being pregnant anymore!


----------



## nikkchikk

No issue with bladder control after DD was born at all. The only problem I had was PP pain while peeing from a small tear. Staying hydrated (to dilute pee) and running warm water from a squirt bottle over that are during the stream helped a lot. It healed in a couple weeks.


----------



## BunnyN

The MW advised me to pee in the shower the first couple of times, lol. I know a lot if ladies find it really stings to pee for a while after but I didn't even have a problem with it stinging.


----------



## RaspberryK

I had no toilet problems of any kind xx


----------



## adrie

Honestly, yes. 

I had an episiotomy and did not tear beyond the cut and all healed up well; however, I had BV on at least 2 occasions--the second of which ended me up in hospital b/c it was misdiagnosed with ongoing stomach pain and I was prescribed the wrong antibiotics. I also had a MAJOR yeast infection. But all is well now (my LO is 13 months). My vagina looks and feels exactly as it did pre-pregnancy. 

Also, I get cramps on occasion, which I never had prior to pregnancy during the start of my monthly cycle. They are mild though, no big deal. Prior to getting on birth control, I had cycles that mirrored those from my youth! I felt like my body had been rejuvenated; was great to feel like a teenager again since I no longer look like one! hahaha

I may be alone in this--but I am not sure why people would choose a C-section for no reason other than convenience? I mean, isn't it possible to arrange childcare ahead of time? I don't understand why anyone would choose major surgery over a vaginal birth if possible. I personally would not entertain the idea. To each her own though.

Having said all of that, it's important to remember that there are risks will labour regardless of what route you choose. For example, women can die from both vaginal and C-section births, due to complications. You have to have faith in yourself, your body (and God, esp., if you believe).


----------



## adrie

sevenofnine said:


> My recovery was great, I never even took an Advil. No long term effects!



Just wanted to say that your daughter is BEAUTIFUL! My niece and nephew are redheads (my nephew is more strawberry blonde though). My LO had a bit of red in her hair for a few months but now she is light blonde. 

I'd love to have a little redhead!


----------



## claudinator

Nerve damage in my butt, DS was big for me and I'd a fourth degree tear and I'd a scar across my butt cheek and then I got a granula on it bstill breathless and weak 11months on. They can't get my haemoglobin back up &#128542;.


----------



## mara16jade

Hemorrhoids. 'Nuf said. :dohh:

Five months later, I'm still super prone to getting them - and I had NEVER in my life ever had even the tiniest one. I was told that since mine were pretty bad, I will most likely have flare ups and get them easier. 

Oh well. If that's the only issue I have - I'll take it!! No stretch marks, no "looseness", no incontinence, no scars, etc. :flower:

And I had an epidural and I've had no ill effects from that either. :thumbup:


----------



## vickyandchick

I gave birth 2 months ago and no changes to bladder control however I now have a fissure which is not comfortable at all. I had a 2nd degree tear and a labial laceration which have all healed- did hurt for a week or 2 but nothing too painful or anything that some ibuprofen couldn't sort out. 
Dtd at 6/7 weeks and it pinched a bit when he went inblush:) but other than that there is no pain at all- OH says it feels the same and he seems happy enough:winkwink:

I also had an epidural and I was up having a shower a few hours after he was born :)


----------



## mummytobe_93

Absolutely fine and back to normal. I was having a few problems with bladder control for a bit but that came back after a few weeks. No pain, nothing. For me I loves my vagainal birth and I would choose to do it over again. I guess it's just the pushing your baby out and meeting then for the first time. Hard but so worth it x


----------



## Dolly84

I have a vaginal birth with ds, had a 2nd degree tear, I tore both sides and my perineum, but the healing was quite fast. I used to pour a jug of water over it when I had to wee the first few times just so it minimised the stinging, and I held a sanitary towel on my perineum when I had my first bowel movement. But all healed superbly. I am currently 23 weeks pregnant with #2 and I'm wishing for another vaginal birth xxx


----------



## catty

I dont have any severe lasting effects but things have changed down there. It can sometimes be a biy painful to have sex and if I push on the very bottom of my stomach just above the pubic bone its still a bit tender. Im actually going to go back to my doctor to make sure its fine. I can also still feel the scarring from my 2nd degree tear the first time but it in no way effects my life.
I no you didnt ask about short term effects but for me I had severe constipation where id actually pass out trying to poo but with medication that resolved, it took about 6 weeks for the pain when I moved about to go away.

2nd time - absolutely no short term effects I was fine about 3 hours later


----------

